# Help me plan my trip to NYC next month



## Destin (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey guys I'm planning a trip to NYC with my girlfriend next month. We'll be crashing on long island with some family and taking the train into the city each morning. Planning 2-3 days in the city. 

On the list of things to do/see so far:
B&H Photo (my pilgrimage to photo mecca)
Empire State Building
Statue of Liberty
9/11 museum

I'm looking for other cool places to check out. I'm also looking for some recommendations on places to take photos from, especially at night. I'd like to get up high for a night shot over the city but I understand that's hard to do. Anyone know of any spots?

Any tips for traveling through the city with a camera? Is it even worth bringing a tripod since most places don't allow them.. or should I just bring my platypod instead?


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 11, 2017)

DO NOT GO INTO B&H!!!  

At least not on the first day, if you want to have any money left over for the rest of the trip!


----------



## waday (Sep 11, 2017)

Yay! NYC! WOO!

Nix the tripod. Unless you have a very specific shot that you absolutely need, it's just dead weight. Plus, you won't be allowed to set it up most places. Setting it up on sidewalks will be a hindrance to those in the city. Walking is their mode of transportation.

When are you going (days of week)? B&H is closed on Saturdays.

Other cool places to check out.

Walk the Brooklyn Bridge (hint, mornings are emptier. Also hint, you share it with bicyclists, so be cognizant of this when walking to avoid collisions.)
Go to Brooklyn Bridge Park and the whole DUMBO area
Subways, all subways (yes, you're allowed to photograph, despite what some people say)
Bryant Park
Central Park
Columbus Circle
34th street
The High Line
Any number of piers along the western side
If you're feeling adventurous:

Depending on when you go, Smorgasburg
Coney Island
Williamsburg
If you're feeling spendy, try to get a helicopter tour?

Two high spots that are easily accessible, but costly, would be Empire State Building, Top of the Rock. But hey, you're going there on vacay.

Also, taxis really aren't that pricey if you need to go long distances. They sure can beat taking multiple trains and transferring lines. But, taking the subway is always fun. Don't hog the poles, and make sure to let people off before you get on.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 12, 2017)

Double deck bus tour. Yeah its touristy but its a great ride and you get upbhigher for some photos. 

 rickshaw ( Times Square)

 horse n buggy ( central park)

Boat cruise ( statue if liberty)

My advice is basically modes of transportation haha.

Take her to a Broadway show.


----------



## waday (Sep 12, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Boat cruise ( statue if liberty)
> 
> My advice is basically modes of transportation haha.


That's a good idea! There's also the Ikea Ferry (which goes from Manhattan to Red Hook, Brooklyn (leaves from South Street Seaport).


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 12, 2017)

Top of the Rock.  I prefer that to the ESB because from the Rock you can take photos of the ESB which is so much a part of that iconic NYC look.  If you time it right and your gf has patience (or is also a photo hound), you go up there just before sunset.  

You'll get some great high up shots of the city before during and after sunset.  You can get an overview of Central Park from up there and the Statue of Liberty in the distance plus a good view of the ESB.  If I'm remembering right, there were a few spots to rest your camera in lieu of a tripod.  Maybe bring a bean bag to cushion it.


----------



## Destin (Sep 12, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Top of the Rock.  I prefer that to the ESB because from the Rock you can take photos of the ESB which is so much a part of that iconic NYC look.  If you time it right and your gf has patience (or is also a photo hound), you go up there just before sunset.
> 
> You'll get some great high up shots of the city before during and after sunset.  You can get an overview of Central Park from up there and the Statue of Liberty in the distance plus a good view of the ESB.  If I'm remembering right, there were a few spots to rest your camera in lieu of a tripod.  Maybe bring a bean bag to cushion it.



I know ESB doesn't allow tripods. Anyone know if top of the rock does?

I'll be bringing my platypod pro with a ball head on it which will be perfect to set on ledges and such, so I'm thinking it'll be my primary camera stabilization. But I also have a small tripod I'd consider bringing along if they allow them and it would help. 

She doesn't want to go to a show.. but she wants to go to the MET. Not really my cup of tea but she puts up with my photography so I can't complain too much haha


----------



## waday (Sep 12, 2017)

Destin said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Top of the Rock.  I prefer that to the ESB because from the Rock you can take photos of the ESB which is so much a part of that iconic NYC look.  If you time it right and your gf has patience (or is also a photo hound), you go up there just before sunset.
> ...


Top of the Rock does not allow tripods. 

Bring a tripod if you want for some night shots if you're in some of the parks (Brooklyn Bridge Park--or even Hamilton Park in Weehawken, NJ), but you're going to have a tough time in many other locations outside of parks.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 12, 2017)

two things to remember: everyone in NYC has a camera; everyone in NYC is in your way.

B&H?  you dont wanna go to 42nd street photo?!?!


I just went a few weeks ago.  I could have spent an entire day in Central Park.

I'd suggest a river "cruise" to see Liberty.  We took the Liberty Cruise from Circle Line Sightseeing Cruises.  It's an hour long takes you down the river and back.  Really good vantage of the statue.  splurge from the premium seats.   I wanted to take the Landmarks tour, but the times didn't work out for us.

Top of the Rock is cool.  And so is Rockefeller area.

I did MET and MOMA in one day before.  I guess they are cool if youre into looking at things.  I wanted to go to the school of photography's museum this year, but didnt get the chance.

Times Square is filthy and full of people -- it's basically Hollywood anymore (that's not a good thing).  Walk through if you've never been, but don't waste time on crap like the M&M store.  But you can walk through, see 5th avenue, see bryant park and the library, and see union station.

The High Line looked really neat. Didnt make it.

If Chulluy is still at the Botanical Gardens, you may wanna hit up Brooklyn.  I'd also go to the zoo (either Brooklyn or central park).

If your're going to 9/11 mem, then you can do the top of Tower One -- but top of Rock is actually outdoor, not just top floor.



Where's the talk of food?!


----------



## waday (Sep 12, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Where's the talk of food?!


Agree!

Street carts for lunch! YUM!


----------



## Braineack (Sep 12, 2017)

HALAL GUYS to be specific.  they are on ever corner of Manhattan with long lines for a reason.  They've also recently franchised and two locations are near me here in VA, and taste just as good -- and less pigeon poo to deal with.


----------



## waday (Sep 12, 2017)

Braineack said:


> HALLAH GUYS


Do you mean The Halal Guys?


----------



## Destin (Sep 12, 2017)

You guys rock. Seriously.. thanks for the insider knowledge.


----------



## Rampage (Sep 12, 2017)

Check out adorama also. On Thursdays they have free photography classes also at 12 and 3


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## limr (Sep 12, 2017)

waday said:


> OGsPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Boat cruise ( statue if liberty)
> ...



There are quite a few ferries these days. I've taken this one a few times: East River Ferry Route & Schedule | NYC Ferry Service 

There's always the Staten Island Ferry, of course. Then turn around and go back - no reason to actually go into Staten Island 



waday said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the talk of food?!
> ...



Good Italian place (run by an Albanian, of course...this is very common in NY) with reasonable prices and a real neighborhood sort of feel: Sam's Place, 39th St between Lex and 3rd. Sam’s Place - Murray Hill - New York, NY  Massimo is a real shmoozer.


----------



## waday (Sep 12, 2017)

limr said:


> Then turn around and go back - no reason to actually go into Staten Island


Thanks for making me laugh out loud in a quiet office! 

There's also a pretty good Thai place just around B&H... Thai Select. North of B&H like 2 blocks. On 9th Ave between 36 and 37 streets.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 12, 2017)

ive eaten at:

Sarabeths 
Ess a bagel
Bar American
Marta
ABC Kitchen
Bouchon Bakery
Brasserie Ruhlmann
Junoon
Dessert at Jean George Terrace/Nougatine (trump trigger warning)

After Dinner stuff: Limoni at Rockefeller, Oceana at Rockefeller, Chikalicious, Max Brenner Chocolate


----------



## Destin (Sep 12, 2017)

Braineack said:


> ive eaten at:
> 
> Sarabeths
> Ess a bagel
> ...




Trump Trigger Warning isn't that the whole city?! I just figured I'd avoid politics altogether. But hey I could always pick up a "make America great again" hat and stir the pot


----------



## Braineack (Sep 12, 2017)

Well that place just happens to be in one of his buildings is all.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 12, 2017)

Don't forget your girlfriend.  What does she like to do?  A Broadway show?  Jazz in  Greenwich Village.  The Metropolitan Museum of Art? (Great spot to photograph performers doing street performances in front).  Ask her.  Remember, you can get street shots in NYC everywhere.  And have a wonderful time.  New Yorkers are great.


----------



## limr (Sep 12, 2017)

You might also want to hit up the International Center of Photography: International Center of Photography 

There's also a great little place to eat somewhere around there, but for the life of me, I can't remember the name right now. I'll figure it out. Probably around 3am.

(edit: oops, wrong link. Fixed it.)


----------



## JoeW (Sep 12, 2017)

Some recommendations:
--The Occulus (inside and out).  It's superb.
--9-11 Memorial (you mentioned the museum)...on the birthdays of the fallen, they place a white rose next to the name...it makes a powerful shot with the reflection in the black marble.
--The Guggenheim.  You aren't allowed to take pictures past the first floor.  But the first floor looking up (with a real wide angle) plus the outside is outstanding.
--MOMA (lots of photo friendly exhibits, I got some great results internally there).


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 14, 2017)

I go to NYC a lot with my kids... my hit list...I added time frames for the time sensitive attractions...

Greenwich Village 
China Town in the morning/ lunch
Little Italy at night
Coney Island/ Nathans  beach for lunch (the dogs they sell there are not the ones at your local food store)
Times Square 
Central Park (anytime) 
Museum of Natural History (must)
Ellis Island/ Statue of Liberty
Wall Street Bull pic

Lots of walking and subway rides...I love NYC.

Long Island is also killer BTW.

Screw those camera stores, I hate them, my dad used to drag me there when I was little...uhhh.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 14, 2017)

Please keep politics off the main forums.  If you want to go political you can do so in the Subscribers Forum.  Thanks.


----------



## Destin (Sep 14, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Please keep politics off the main forums.  If you want to go political you can do so in the Subscribers Forum.  Thanks.



You're kidding right? There was no political debate here. We barely even mentioned politics. A joke was made that slightly referenced the liberal leanings of a city, and it was left at that. Nobody dragged it out. No debate. No actual discussion of politics. No issues. 

I think you're taking that rule a littttttle too far with this one.

Just saying.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 14, 2017)

Destin said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Please keep politics off the main forums.  If you want to go political you can do so in the Subscribers Forum.  Thanks.
> ...



I think posting a joke/derogatory meme of the POTUS qualifies as political.  And you don't really know if it would have caused a political debate if left in the thread.


----------



## limr (Sep 14, 2017)

Destin said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Please keep politics off the main forums.  If you want to go political you can do so in the Subscribers Forum.  Thanks.
> ...



While I can appreciate that there was no political debate and deleting the post may seem like overkill, I might point out that there have been similarly innocuous comments or memes in various threads over the past year that did end up sparking some heated political exchanges that were not intended, but which happened nonetheless because folks are twitchy these days. If we err on the side of caution, it's to cut the problems off at the pass.


----------



## Destin (Sep 14, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



There must have been a post that I missed then. I never saw a meme and I don't see any posts missing. 

My bad if I didn't catch something. I thought you were saying that what currently exists in the thread is out line, which is where my issue was. If that isn't the case then I apologize.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 14, 2017)

Destin said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...



I deleted the meme post.  after reading your response I should have realized you didn't see it.


----------



## DriedStrawbery (Sep 14, 2017)

Great ones listed already.

More places:
Seinfeld restaurant  
Columbia University (next to the above)
Take PATH across the river for shot of the NYC skyline, or from ferry that goes to/from Staten island. Or the cruise around Manhattan. 
Grand Central - technical challenge to get good pics of the whole place. 


For food: NY style pizza!



Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Braineack (Sep 15, 2017)

for an over the top burger experience: Black Tap Craft Burgers & Beer

check out those milkshakes: Instagram post by Black Tap Craft Burgers & Beer • Sep 8, 2017 at 9:06pm UTC


----------



## Matt Friedman (Sep 15, 2017)

Destin said:


> I'm looking for other cool places to check out. I'm also looking for some recommendations on places to take photos from, especially at night. I'd like to get up high for a night shot over the city but I understand that's hard to do. Anyone know of any spots?
> 
> Any tips for traveling through the city with a camera? Is it even worth bringing a tripod since most places don't allow them.. or should I just bring my platypod instead?


For shots of the Manhattan skyline, your best bet is to spend $2.75 and take the PATH train from World Trade Center to Jersey City. Get of at Exchange Place, and look back at the city. The night shots will be amazing and the golden hour shots will be even better.

While you're at it, you might want to poke around the Oculus mall and light rail station at World Trade (where the PATH train departs) designed by Santiago Calatrava. I'm not a fan of his architecture, but it does make for some striking images.

You might also want to take a ferry, either to Staten Island, or across the East River (from the Wall St. terminal), or across the Hudson (which you can take instead of the PATH, from Pier 11/Wall St.). That gets you out into the water, where you can actually get one of those iconic shots.

... Harder to get to is the new VIA57 residential building on the Hudson at 57th street, if you are interested in architectural photography. I shot a series of pictures of it for a client this summer, and the variety of shapes and angles is pretty amazing.

Ditch the tripod (you can use them in many places, like parks, but you need a permit for sidewalks, etc.), and get a monopod if you are worried about lens shake. There are no legal restrictions on monopods. And hell, you're going to BH, anyway. (Not my fave shop, BTW... I prefer K&W Camera in SoHo... But that's me.)

Let me know if you need pointers, info, etc.


----------



## Destin (Sep 16, 2017)

So I think I've decided that I'm going to bite the bullet and book a helicopter photo tour over and around manhattan. You only live once, right?!

The real question: what lens do you fly with? The widest possible?


----------



## Braineack (Sep 16, 2017)

Look at my liberty statue pics at 17mm vs 70mm.   Wider isn't always great for scenery.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 16, 2017)

Destin said:


> So I think I've decided that I'm going to bite the bullet and book a helicopter photo tour over and around manhattan. You only live once, right?!
> 
> The real question: what lens do you fly with? The widest possible?



I'd go with a mid range zoom so you have options.  If you have a 17-70 or similar.  Can you bring a second body and lens combo?


----------



## Destin (Sep 16, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > So I think I've decided that I'm going to bite the bullet and book a helicopter photo tour over and around manhattan. You only live once, right?!
> ...



I absolutely can. I don't want to take my sigma 17-50 2.8 because honestly I don't trust it. I have a horrible keeper rate due to inaccurate AF on if. Which sucks because my only other options are an 11-16 2.8 and 50mm 1.8. 

I'd be willing to rent or borrow a lens for this though. Maybe a 24-70 for the D750, and then my 11-16 on my D500? Or do you guys think That would be too wide? Better with a 70-200?


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 16, 2017)

Destin said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...



I returned the Sigma 17-50 that I bought. It was not sharp.


----------



## Destin (Sep 16, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



Mine was a freebie with the used D7100 I bought a while back. I've never liked it. Can't wait to replace it with a 24-70 and some more full frame glass.. but that's waiting on funding.


----------

